# Your favourite complete Tchaikovsky symphony cycle



## Merl

Ok folks, I was wondering what your current favourite COMPLETE Tchaikovsky cycle is. Why do you like it / play it above other cycles (more consistent, better sound, lively performances, terrific accounts of certain symphonies, etc)? I know there are great individual performances of individual symphonies but who makes the best full set (with or without Manfred)? Some will say Jansons, some Pletnev, some Karajan, some Simonov, some Muti, etc........the list goes on. My current favourite is Dorati but that may only last a few weeks.


----------



## Pugg

I always come back to Muti and this one ( Dorati), just the sound of both is overwhelming and so beautiful played.


----------



## techniquest

I only have two Tchaikovsky cycles; Muti on Brilliant Classics and Litton on Virgin. The Muti is a far better set all round (imho).


----------



## Delicious Manager

Yevgeny Svetlanov's old 1960s set with the USSR Symphony Orchestra is always worth hearing, even thought the sound quality is variable and often sounds its age. Mariss Jansons' set has always been highly regarded and it wears its age very well indeed, with excellent recording. 

One I did NOT like one bit was Yuri Temirkanov's set, which I found far too idiosyncratic and self-indulgent.


----------



## Marsilius

I second the Svetlanov choice. That typically raucous Soviet era brass adds an amazing extra frisson of excitement.


----------



## Triplets

I really enjoy the Muti as well, recorded about 30 years ago.
Muti did the complete cycle with the Chicago SO last season, including Manfred. I attended several concerts (1, 3, and Manfred) and the interpretations have slowed down somewhat but are still very satisfying. Hopefully these will be released some day


----------



## Pugg

Triplets said:


> I really enjoy the Muti as well, recorded about 30 years ago.
> Muti did the complete cycle with the Chicago SO last season, including Manfred. I attended several concerts (1, 3, and Manfred) and the interpretations have slowed down somewhat but are still very satisfying. Hopefully these will be released some day


Lucky you, if not released you still have your memories.


----------



## Orfeo

Delicious Manager said:


> Yevgeny Svetlanov's old 1960s set with the USSR Symphony Orchestra is always worth hearing, even thought the sound quality is variable and often sounds its age. Mariss Jansons' set has always been highly regarded and it wears its age very well indeed, with excellent recording.
> 
> One I did NOT like one bit was Yuri Temirkanov's set, which I found far too idiosyncratic and self-indulgent.


I'm going to say Svetlanov's second set with the Russian Federation Symphony Orchestra (formerly the USSR Symphony), recorded live in Japan in the spring of 1990, with Manfred recorded in 1992. Despite my severe reservations on Svetlanov's cuts in Manfred, this set overall is of high value. Approach wise, Svetlanov's traversal is quite the same as earlier (more direct and hard-pressed rather than less probing, pliant, and stylish). The Canyon/Warner recording is better than the Melodiya (more spacious and encompassing, despite balancing issues and a bit overload on the bass (accompanied by the background humming sound that is noticeable throughout the set). And the brass is not so intrusive in the second set and ideally more blended.

Another set, which I have not heard in a long while, is Rostropovich's one which the London Philharmonic. His phrasings will not suit all tastes, but his readings are passionate, with his orchestra quite in top form.


----------



## Sonata

The bookends: 1 & 6

Oops, I see "favorite symphonic cycle"
I have no idea I've only had one, with the Utah Symphony. i should expand on that exposure.


----------

